
Show HN: Generate Sequence Diagram from Text - yaa_minu
https://sequencediagram.org/
======
kazinator
Text to sequence diagram can also be done by something called PlantUML
(locally installed software in Java, which uses Graphviz).

[https://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram](https://plantuml.com/sequence-diagram)

David Moon's implementation of markdown has sequence diagram support (source
code in Python, Common Lisp and Lunar):

[http://users.rcn.com/david-
moon/MMD/HTML/directives.html](http://users.rcn.com/david-
moon/MMD/HTML/directives.html)

------
codegladiator
same as
[https://www.websequencediagrams.com/](https://www.websequencediagrams.com/) ?

